# FYI - Military Studies use of Therapy Dogs



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

In my never-ending quest to convince Fort Drum that we need to have a Therapy Dog program up here (which *is* moving forward, though very slowly), I came across this article -

Study focuses on use of animal assisted therapy in Warrior Transition Battalion



> FORT SAM HOUSTON, Texas -- A study to measure the effectiveness of animal assisted therapy using dogs is in the final stages at the Warrior Transition Battalion at Brooke Army Medical Center.
> 
> Researchers with the Army Baylor Doctor of Science in Occupational Therapy program have spent the past few months focused on improving re-integration of warriors in transition by studying the use of animal assisted therapy in an occupational therapy environment.
> 
> ...


----------

